# Filtertechnik



## leontabea (11. Jan. 2017)

Bin ganz neu dabei und habe auch ein Technik Problem. 

 Mein Teich hat ca. 24000l, es sollen so ca. 8 Koi darin wohnen. 
Mein Stand ist ich habe 1x BA, 1x SK und 1 x reserve alle in 100° 
habe bereits einen C50 Mehrkammerfilter 

- Jetzt stelle ich mir vor BA und SK auf einen USIII oder Filreco Sieve 2 ( UVC in Sieve) , dann mit zwei Pumpen weg 1x zu den Kaskaden, 1 x zum Mehrkammernfilter 
soll in Teilschwerkraftsystem laufen 

meine Frage kann das Funktionieren 
Bin um Hilfe sehr dankbar 
LG Tabea


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Jan. 2017)

USIII hat zwei Eingänge für KG 110.
Also 1 BA und 1 Skimmer können da ran gehen.

Ausgang USIII nur für ein Pumpe- Anschluß 2" Aussengewinde.

So ca. 20m³/h ist das Maximum, was das Sieb "schafft"...

Mein Tip aus eigener Erfahrung mit 2 Stück USIII parallel: lass es! Erspare Dir die Erfahrungen. Täglich nachsehen, grobes per Hand entfernen, Sieb spülen, durch Biofilm komplett zugesetzte Siebe reinigen.....Verlust an der Pumpleistung durch ca. 50cm Höhendifferenz...

Es kann also sicher funktionieren....
-------------------------

Sieh Dich einmal auf dem Tf- Markt um.
Da fängt es ab 999,- an....Aquaforte hat einen kleinen für ca. 1400-1500?, der ggf. für zwei Saugstellen KG110 gut ist.

ggf. kannst Du den "alten" Filter als Biokammer gebrauchen- ansonsten- weg damit.

Alles schön in Schwerkraft. TF- Pumpe(Sparsame Rohrpumpen, Luftheber)- Biokammer-Rückläufe (zwei Rückläufe in KG110 in Schwerkraft) und gut.
Für zeitweisen Betrieb Extra- Pumpe Wasserfall.


----------



## leontabea (11. Jan. 2017)

Danke, aber ich dachte der Supersieve (SS300) hat drei Eingänge a. 100° und zwei Pumpen -Anschlüsse a 2".
-was wäre das für ein TF  für 999.- ?
-habe halt die scheiß Kiste C50 schon zuhause (war ein Geschenk von Schwiegereltern , ist neu, muss ich jetzt mit integrieren.)
- würde mit einer Pumpe auf den C 50 gehen vom Vorfilter weg,
- die andere Pumpe wäre für die Kaskaden vom Vorfilter weg.
LG Tabea


----------



## Zacky (11. Jan. 2017)

leontabea schrieb:


> Supersieve (SS300)



Der hat drei Anschlüsse im Eingang und zwei Anschlüsse im Ausgang.



leontabea schrieb:


> C50



Der Filter ist für einen max. Durchfluss von 10tsd Liter angegeben und mehr gehen da vermutlich auch nicht durch. Ich würde den C 50 mit einer entsprechenden Pumpe beliefern und eine zweite Filterstrecke mit höherer Pumpleistung (evtl. aus IBC) über den zweiten Pumpenanschluss anlegen.

Wenn Du Dich entscheidest einen anderen Vorfilter, wie z.Bsp. einen Trommelfilter oder Vliesfilter, zu nehmen, kann man entweder komplett auf Schwerkraft setzen oder halt auch hier die gepumpte Version mit dem C 50 und einer parallelen Strecke nutzen. Deutlich energiesparender ist natürlich der reine Schwerkraftbetrieb.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Jan. 2017)

Selbst umsonst ist noch zuteuer.
Das Problem kann sein, dass der Centervortex auf Grund der Zu- und Abläufe, Zwischenverbindungen bei den Kammern untereinander nur einen maximalen Durchfluß von 10.000 l/h hat (Zulauf 1x DN100, Ablauf 1 x DN 100)
http://www.teich.de/AquaLogistik-Centervortex-C50-Teichfilter-aus-GFK

Bei dem Supersieve hast Du Recht- bis 30m³/h- bis...und auch 2 Pumpenanschlüsse.
Das ändert nix am Spaltsieb selber- es war mir zu Reinigungsintensiv und dazu gab es oft einen fetten Biofilm drauf, der das Sieb komplett dicht gemacht hat.

Das ändert auch nix an den für 2 Saugstellen notwendigen Pumpleistungen von...ca. 20m³/h, was für diesen C50 zuviel ist.
----------

Mein Tip:
Rede mit den Schwiegereltern....Fehlkäufe kommen vor- dieser Filter passt eben nicht vom maximalen Durchfluß zum Teich und Verrohrung.
Man könnte ja auch versuchen...irgendwie den C50 umzubauen....das wäre aber kontraproduktiv.

999,- € Trommler habe ich irgendwo mal gesehen...ist von der Konstruktion mit den TF der PP- Reihe ähnlich....aber...es ist manchmal besser eine Preisklasse höher zu kaufen...Aquaforte für 1500 oder ein PP35.
http://www.bgm-teichtechnik.de/de/Trommelfilter/PP-Trommelfilter/
DA ist auch ein nettes Video zu sehen- die Pumpe muß wohl in der letzten Biokammer unter dem Helix sein.


----------



## leontabea (11. Jan. 2017)

Danke
sind Interessante Links.
habe mir den TF PP 22 angesehen und bin begeistert von Preis und Leistung.
- nochmal zum System, es würde nur eine 10000 l/h Pumpe in den C50 drücken, die andere 10000 l/h Pumpe zu den Kaskaden, die nach bedarf eingeschaltet werden kann. ( Habe den Durchfluss vom C50 schon größer gemacht ., evtl. könnte man vielleicht einen weiteren 100° Auslauf einbauen)
- beim TF PP 22 könnte man da einen Auslauf auf den C50  (als Biokammer) den anderen über IBC tank = Pumpenkammer zum Teich.


----------



## ThorstenC (11. Jan. 2017)

Den Durchfluß beim C50 hochzusetzen kann kontraproduktiv sein.
Dann funktioniert z.B. der Vortex nicht mehr richtig. Letztendlich hemmen die Filtermedien auch etwas den Durchfluß...sollten die zumindest, wenn die wirklich angeströmt und durchströmt werden.

Sei konsequent. erhalte wenigstens durch Weiterverkauf einen Teil des C50 vom Wert her und plane sauber um...PP22 ist ja billiger- aber eventuell zu Deinem schönen Teich nicht passend und zu klein.


----------



## leontabea (12. Jan. 2017)

Guten Morgen miteinander
ist eine stündlich Umwälzung des gesamten Teiches eine muss oder kann Vorgabe zwecks TF PP22


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Jan. 2017)

1:1
Das ist so ein ungefähre Faustformel bei Koiteichen- aber kein Muß!
Irgendwann- speziell bei sehr großen Teichen kommt man an Grenzen des technisch machbaren/vertretbaren.

Stündliche Umwälzung hat aber Vorteile- insbesondere bei UV gegen Algen.

Du musst durch die UV mehr Algen schädigen, als sich im Teich reproduzieren können. Das gleiche gilt auch für entkeimende Wirkung der UV (was aber wesentlich höhere Bestrahlungsenergie/ Dauer benötigt).
Schädigst Du durch geringe Umwälzung weniger Algen, als sich im Teich nachbilden- bleibt es grün. Da ist aber wie immer an keinen Teich gleich.

Letztendlich kann man folgendermaßen planen:

-Teichgröße und Volumen festlegen
-an Hand dessen die Anzahl/ Verteilung der Saugstellen (z.B. 30m³ Teichwasservolumen: 2 BA, 1Skimmer, alles KG 110)
-z.B.: 3 Saugstellen KG 110:-> 30m³/h Pumpleistung:-> der TF muß auch 30m³/h leisten ohne dauerhaft zu spülen...

-neben dem "maximalen" Durchsatz des TF wäre noch zu beachten, wieviel Fisch und Futtter kommt in den Teich....und da kann es ggf. clever sein den TF eine Nummer größer zu nehmen als die Herstellerangaben.....z.B. bei 30m³ Pumpleistung lieber den PP50

-Biokammer
-Rückläufe in Schwerkraft in den Teich- da wäre es ggf. clever mindestens die Anzahl/Querschnitt der Rückläufe in den Teich gleich den Saugleitungen.

-----------------
Ihr habt ja den Teich schon fertig: 1 BA und 1 Skimmer- dann reicht ein PP35 sicher.
Was habt ihr als Reserve- Zulauf??? einen 2. BA verbaut und noch verschlossen?

Den PP22 würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen- wäre mir zu grenzwertig- wenn auch verlockend....sich reich zu sparen. Aber dafür ist es schon zu spät- der Teich ist ja schon fertig. 
Die Diff. vom PP22 zum PP35 ist bei der Neukaufentscheidung geringer als wenn man erst den PP22 kauft und in 1..2...Jahren merkt, das die Fische groß und der TF zu klein geworden ist.
Ruft da einfach bei dem PP 35 den Händler an.
In ebay- Kleinanzeigen sind auch öfter TF drin. Manchmal auch von privat- gebraucht. So ein paar der großen OASE-TF sind da auch drin. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, ob bei dem Oase z.B. irgendwo Verschleißschwachstellen sind....habe ihn nur einmal ein einer Ausstellung gesehen- ist aber super leise...

Da hat jedes TF Modell  so seine Vor- und Nachteil in den Details, was nichts unbedingt mit dem Kaufpreis zu tun hat.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2017)

Moin.

1. Alter wie hast du den fetten Stein dahin bekommen! Geil! Sowas will ich auch! Hinkelstein deluxe! 

2. Die Oase Trommelfilter sind laut diversen Aussagen im Internet, wohl ganz zuverlässig. Auch andere Oase Filter, von denen ich einen Besitze, haben ganz ordentliche Materialqualität und auch die Pumpen (habe auch eine) gehören sozusagen zu den Merzedes der Pumpen. Aber halt auch teuer. Dafür zuverlässig und langlebig.

3. PP Trommelfilter sind momentan beliebt. Du wirst gerade einige aktuelle Berichte finden, wenn du etwas googelst. Bisher nur wenig negatives gehört. Ich habe mir für rund 25m³ einen PP35 gegönnt. Leider noch nicht im Betrieb, aber eben schon so weit, dass er bei mir Zuhause steht.

4. Was die olle Filterkiste in grün angeht, solltest du auf die anderen hören. Ich habs ja selber auch nicht geglaubt wie oft man umbaut/umdenkt bei einem Koiteich. Eine Umwälzung von 1:1 solltest du anstreben. Das würde ich sogar als aktuellen Stand der Technik darstellen. Mit 3 Zuläufen, hast du die Möglichkeit und diese würde ich auch nutzen. Daher verkauf die Kiste wieder und besorge dir etwas mit genügend Flow. Oder selber bauen. IBC Container würden jetzt vom Bild her vielleicht auch rein passen. Paar Flansche+gebrauchte IBC und Filtermaterial und 1-2 Pumpen, könntest du sogar mit dem Budget von der grünen Kiste hinkommen.


----------



## leontabea (12. Jan. 2017)

Was habt ihr als Reserve- Zulauf??? einen 2. BA verbaut und noch verschlossen?[/QUOTE]
 ist ein 100° Rohr das ich noch für alle Zwecke verwenden kann, entweder noch eine Ansaugung oder alternativ als Mitteleinlauf.


----------



## leontabea (12. Jan. 2017)

Aufruf wer will diese grüne Kiste haben LOL.........
zu den Stein jaaaa des war nicht so einfach , wurde mit Autokran angehoben (Display zeigte 11500 Kg )
bohrte dannach ein Loch schräg nach hinten und dient jetzt als Wasserwand , achso der Stein ist 2,5 Meter hoch 1,80 m breit und 1,30 tief


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Jan. 2017)

Ich vermute... Ihr wollt nicht den Teich komplett leeren und einen 2. Bodenablauf einbauen??
Ich würde es aber ggf. konsequent jetzt versuchen noch zu ändern. Oder eben einen Mittelwasserablauf- obwohl ein BA vermutlich effektiver ist, weil der Dreck eben immer unten ist.
Manche nutzen den Mittelwasserablauf für den Winterbetrieb, dann BA stark gedrosselt und den Mittelwasserablauf auf. So ist Ruhe am Boden für die Fische im Winter.

Rückläufe- wieviel habt ihr denn von der Filterkammer zum Teich/ in welchen Querschnitten? Je nach Pumpenwahl/ Standort müsste dort auch noch geändert werden.....

-Letztendlich ist es jetzt noch kein Problem mit den Änderungen und es sind nur "Kleinigkeiten", die Euch aber wesentlich mehr Spaß und Entspannung am Teich bringen werden.


----------



## leontabea (12. Jan. 2017)

mit den Rückläufen bin ich auch noch offen.. ( dachte an 1-2  je 63°)


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Jan. 2017)

Zu dünne für den Einsatz energiesparender Rohrpumpen, Flowpumpen und als Rücklauf in Schwerkraft- falls die Pumpe(n) nach dem TF und vor der Biokammer eingebaut werden.

Wenn Pumpen am Ende der Filterkammer/kette eingebaut werden, dann ist ein 63mm Röhrchen ein hoher hydr. Widerstand- Gegendruck- Pumpe bricht ein in der Förderleistung.
Besser eben auch dort für ca. 10m³/h ein KG110...etc..und diese schön um den Teich ringsherum anordnen, damit eine Kreiselströmung entstehen kann....

Weil ja das Teichumfeld schon fertig ist....muss man eben versuchen Kompromisse einzugehen.
1 x KG125 Rücklauf knackig oben in der Mitte (rechte Ecke vom Filterkeller).
1 x KG125 auf dem Bild links rein (linke Ecke Filterkeller- oder noch ein Stück durch den Garten nach links rum).

Durch die Folie per Flansch..
Im Teich Stück Rohr reinragen lassen (5cm reichen)
Kreiselströmung ausrichten mit im Teich aufgesteckten Flexbögen aus Gummi z.B.
pvc-welt.de

Im Flexbogen- ausgang eine knackige 10cm lange Reduzierung auf DN63 einstecken.
Dadurch Erhöhung der Einlaufgeschwindigkeit-> Kreiselströmung aber kaum mehr hydr. Widerstand

Oben rechts rum steht ja der Hinkelstein.

Es gibt ja Kernbohrgeräte zum Ausleihen- ist kein Problem....


----------



## Mushi (12. Jan. 2017)

Das ist korrekt. An einem Schwerkraftteich sollten alle Rohre DN100 oder größer sein. Für Strömung kann am Auslauf eine Reduzierung aufgesteckt werden, falls erforderlich.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## leontabea (12. Jan. 2017)

ok danke das kann ich noch verwirklichen.
wenn ich zwei 100° Einläufe mache brauch ich dann auch zwei rohrpumpen, habe ja die zwei Einläufe über die Kaskaden die wo
links und rechts vom großen stein liegen , ja auch noch ?


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Jan. 2017)

Jain.

Man kann auch den Ausgang der z.B. Rohrpumpe auf zwei KG 110 Rohre aufteilen.
Es mag zwar komisch ausehen- macht hydraulisch aber Sinn.

Für den Zweck der Ausfallsicherheit / Redundanzan einem vollen Koiteich sind zwei Pumpen parallel an getrennten FI/ Sicherungen/ Phasen sinnvoll.

Ich pers. bin kein Freund von Pumpen hinter der belüfteten Biokammer...
Die durch die Belüftung eingebrachten Gase perlen aus- feine Blasen..das begünstigt die Karvitation an der Pumpe (Dampfblasenbildung).
Kann sein. muß aber nicht..

Deswegen besser Motorpumpe(n) ggf. hinter dem TF und vor die Biokammer.
Und dann gehen die Rückläufe in Schwerkraft zum Teich.

Das bisschen für die Kaskade mit einer Extra- Pumpe, die Druck macht und zeitlich abschaltbar ist- bei Bedarf...

Jetzt sind wir schon bei drei Pumpen...
2 parallel für Filterstrecke und 1 für Kaskade.

Bei den Pumpen für die Fiterstrecke musst man sich entscheiden.....ca. 30m³/h kosten etwas elektrische Energie...
es gibt ja schon sehr sparsame Flowpumpen auf dem Markt..aber die kosten auch ab ca. 1500,-
oder Rohrpumpen...da gingen bei einigen Messversuchen der Aufdruck erheblich am Leben vorbei...und die Qualität ist oft ein Roulettespiel....

Luftheber fällt vermutlich aus, wegen dicker Betonplatte im Filterkeller.


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Luftheber fällt vermutlich aus, wegen dicker Betonplatte im Filterkeller.





ThorstenC schrieb:


> Es gibt ja Kernbohrgeräte zum Ausleihen- ist kein Problem....



alles ist möglich 


Hallo Tabea,
kannst du uns auch mal die Seite zeigen die vom Filterkeller zum Teich geht (Bild) und mal einen Zollstock mit hinstellen, das würde die Lösungsfindung leichter machen


----------



## leontabea (12. Jan. 2017)

Ja Luftheber ist kein Thema.
wir kommen aber der Techniksache schon langsam näher.
außer das die Budget Vorstellung von ca. 3000.- für Technik schwindet. lol.
OK Pumpe für Kaskaden rechnen wir nicht, muss ich nur beim Filterdurchsatz mit beachten.
-jetzt muss ich nochmal anfangen, es lässt mir noch keine ruhe.
ist es möglich ? - TF --dann teilen 1 x 100 zum c 50 (als  eine Biokammer) zweiter Ausgang TF zur 100° zur weiteren  IBC Biokammer, und die Kiste wäre mit angeschlossen .


Mitch
momentan nicht möglich, ( Winterabdeckung) kann ich im Frühjahr nachliefern.


----------



## Zacky (12. Jan. 2017)

Je nach Anzahl der Anschlüsse - Abgänge am TF geht vieles. Ich persönlich würde in dem Fall zwischen TF und Biofilter eine zusätzliche Pumpenkammer setzen und dort mit zwei separaten Rohrpumpen jeweils die Biofilter beschicken. So bist Du zumindest was die Durchflussraten je Bio-Anlage flexibel. Zudem könnte man auch in diese Pumpenkammer die Zusatzpumpe für die Kaskade mit hineinstellen.


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Je nach Anzahl der Anschlüsse - Abgänge am TF geht vieles. Ich persönlich würde in dem Fall zwischen TF und Biofilter eine zusätzliche Pumpenkammer setzen und dort mit zwei separaten Rohrpumpen jeweils die Biofilter beschicken. So bist Du zumindest was die Durchflussraten je Bio-Anlage flexibel. Zudem könnte man auch in diese Pumpenkammer die Zusatzpumpe für die Kaskade mit hineinstellen.


Perfekt!


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2017)

leontabea schrieb:


> momentan nicht möglich


ned so tragisch, aber hast du mal die Maße vom FK so ca.  (BxTxH)


----------



## leontabea (12. Jan. 2017)

so ca. 3 x 3 x 1.10 und die schräge halt


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Jan. 2017)

Wenn der C50 noch unvverbastelt ist- versuche den loszuwerden....ggf. nimmt ihn ja der Verkäufer mit etwas Gewinn für den Verkäufer/ Aufkäufer und Verlust für Dich zurück.
Bei einigen Händlern steht da 6m³/h Durchflußleistung als empfohlen.
Versuchen!

Erkläre der netten Schwiegermutter, dass so der Teich einen sich automatisch abreinigenden Filter bekommt, um den sich niemand kümmern muß, wenn Ihr im Urlaub seid.

das C50 Ding macht wenig Sinn und nimmt nur Platz weg und Du hast da schon eine Menge Kapital versenkt.

Nach dem TF benötigt man nur noch eine "Biokammer" mit Helix oder eine mit Helix bewegt (durch Luftpumpe) und ggf. eine Helix statisch....
Als Bio- oder Pumpenkammern funktionieren auch IBC-Tanks oder GFK Weinbehälter etc....

Du kannst die Kammer auch abmauern..mit GFK oder Folie von Innen abdichten...zig Varianten und alles besser als der C50.


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2017)

ich hab mal etwas gemalt 

 

fehlt nur noch ein Platz für die Pumpen / LH


----------



## Zacky (12. Jan. 2017)

schöner Plan @mitch - aber wozu vorne eine Sammelkammer? Hat der PP35 nicht 3 Anschlüsse?


----------



## ThorstenC (12. Jan. 2017)

Mach mal die Sammelkammer unten kleiner...da muss es doch was kleineres geben...dort würde ich auch die UV versenken...
Diese Kammer sollte also UV- Resistent sein.

Oder eben mit Schiebern in die 3 Anschlüsse rein (Schieber immer leicht auswechselbar per Flexmuffen anbinden...)

Dann passt oben über den TF noch die "Pump" oder LH-Schacht/ LH ohne Schacht (den ich in KG160-Steigrohr empfehlen würde- oder 200...)

Die Ausgänge vom TF zur Pumpe (nkammer) oder LH Schacht oder LH direkt kann man sich beim Händler individuell bestellen und fertigen lassen.
Ein Abgang am Boden runter wäre erste Wahl in DN 200....und noch einer der "originalen"  für die Wasserfalldruckpumpe.

Supi Zeichnung.


----------



## Zacky (12. Jan. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Hat der PP35 nicht 3 Anschlüsse?



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst......habe geschaut - Er hat 3 Anschlüsse in DN 110, also ist die Sammelkammer vorne doch überflüssig.


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> schöner Plan @mitch - aber wozu vorne eine Sammelkammer? Hat der PP35 nicht 3 Anschlüsse?


 sonst ist der FK ja so leer  und ja der pp35 hat 3 eingänge  / 2 ausgänge (alles in DN110)


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> sonst ist der FK ja so leer  und ja der pp35 hat 3 eingänge  / 2 ausgänge (alles in DN110)


Kann man sich doch fast bauen lassen wie man möchte. Einer mehr....einer weniger....


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Supi Zeichnung.




deswegen hab ich ja nach den Maßen gefragt um einigermaßen maßstabsgetreu "photoshopen" zu können


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> ich hab mal etwas gemalt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 177647
> 
> fehlt nur noch ein Platz für die Pumpen / LH



Ich würde auch die 3 Anschlüsse gleich an den Trommelfilter machen.
Dann mit einem 200er Abgang nach oben weg.
LHoS in DN160 bis DN200 und dann in einen 1.000er IBC als Biologie.
Das sollte für den Teich ausreichen.


Alternative:
Statt DN 200, weil Flansche so teuer, mehrere DN110er Leitungen nehmen und statt Luftheber, einen kleinen Behälter hinter den 1.000er IBC machen wo man Rohrpumpen reinhängen kann.

Noch eine Alternative:
Wie Thorsten gesagt hat, einfach Kammern noch mauern und mit Folie auskleiden. 

IBC finde ich in diesem fall aber schöner und flexibler für die Zukunft.


----------



## leontabea (12. Jan. 2017)

ihr seit die besten


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Jan. 2017)

Guck mal hier. Ein Beispiel für TF- LH und Biokammer mitHelix




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajavYzkCssY_

Saugleitungen haben Reinigungsabzweige nach oben.
TF
LH Sammelschacht 2m lang- da gehen die Zuleitungen auch über einen Schachtboden.

Biokammer erscheint klein- kann aber täuschen.

Den Ausgang des LH sollte man ruhig auf OK Teich bei Pumpe aus setzen- also etwas tiefer.
Dann kann der Entlüftungsbzweig als Abschäumer super arbeiten....
So ein paar Videos von meinem Abschäumer unten in der Signatur bei Youtube.


----------



## leontabea (13. Jan. 2017)

Bitte ohne LH-Option
werde jetzt den PP 35 in Betracht ziehen - 3 Einläufe direkt darauf anschließen - einen abgang zum C50 als bio- anderer abgang zu IBC tank( kann ich teilen und somit 2/3 mit Helix fühlen ) - zurück zum Teich
klappt das?


----------



## Mushi (13. Jan. 2017)

Das klappt, aber warum zur Hölle verkaufst Du nicht den überflüssigen C50 und finanzierst damit den IBC samt Inhalt?

Gruss,
Frank


----------



## leontabea (13. Jan. 2017)

wenn in einer will, ich gebe ihn gerne her.


----------



## Mushi (13. Jan. 2017)

In eBay sollte es kein Problem sein. Nur die Winterzeit könnte etwas ungünstig sein.

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## leontabea (13. Jan. 2017)

Hei Frank
ich werde es versuchen aber wenn nicht wäre System wie oben doch ok oder


----------



## Mushi (13. Jan. 2017)

Ja, das wäre machbar.


----------



## leontabea (17. Jan. 2017)

Guten Morgen
habe mal ein update gemacht zu meiner gegebenen Situation.
- wäre Plan wenn ich den C 50 nicht an den Mann bringe!
- wenn doch dann würde ich den C50 mit einen weiteren IBC Behälter ergänzen.
kann ich die UVC- Lampe in den PP35 einbauen?
Pumpe für Kaskaden ebenfalls vom PP35 weg?
muss ich nach oberen Plan die Anschlüsse beim IBC im unteren Bereich einführen ( oder egal und erst im IBC nach unten leiten)?

würde mich freuen über Funktionsfreigaben
LG Tabea


----------



## Teich4You (17. Jan. 2017)

Das Wasser geht bekanntlich den Weg des geringsten Wiederstandes.
Also kannst du nicht sicherstellen, welche Wassermengen der C50 abbekommt.
Es wäre sogar denkbar, dass du rückwärts durch den C50 das Wasser wieder in den Trommler saugst und dann wieder in den IBC.
Alternativ Rückschlagklappen verbauen.

Das PP Gehäuse des Trommelfilter ist nicht für UV Licht ausgelegt.

Empfehlung: Versuche zwingend den C50 zu verkaufen. Es fängt ja jetzt schon an das Ding irgendwie zwanghaft in eine Filterkette einzubauen. Wenn es dann in einigen Monaten daran geht, dass die Filtetrkombination an die Grenzen kommt, muss man wieder alles umbauen.

So wäre es vielleicht am einfachsten und auch ausreichend bei dem Teich.
Vom Trommelfilter sollten ebenso viele Leitungen weggehen wie ankommen.
1x IBC 1.000l sollte vorerst ausreichen und lässt sich später leicht durch einen zweiten ergänzen.
Bei 3x Zuläufen DN100 sollte man schon eine 40.000er Pumpe nehmen.
In der Praxis hat sich oft gezeigt, dass die Leistungseinbrüche größer sind als gedacht.
Sie wird dann vielleicht noch 20-30.000l leisten. 
Und so viel sollte man bei 3 Zuläufen gewährleisten damit die Rohre nicht versotten.


----------



## leontabea (18. Jan. 2017)

würde deiner Meinung nach 1 IBC reichen
-wie würdest du ihn bestücken?
-würden welche von Chemie- Firma bekommen ( nicht Trinkwasser tauglich laut Aussage des Chefs) bekommen
-kann man die bedenkenlos nehmen ?


----------



## Zacky (18. Jan. 2017)

leontabea schrieb:


> -würden welche von Chemie- Firma bekommen ( nicht Trinkwasser tauglich laut Aussage des Chefs) bekommen
> -kann man die bedenkenlos nehmen ?



Nein, würde ich nicht nehmen. Wenn die schon sagen, dass die Behälter nicht trinkwassertauglich sind, dann waren dort entsprechende Stoffe eingelagert. Es gibt auch andere Anbieter - mal bei Exxy-Kleinanzeigen schauen - die solche Behälter gereinigt oder aus der Nahrungsmittelindustrie anbieten.

Und ob ein IBC reicht oder nicht hängt mehr oder weniger von deinem Filtervolumen und dem Bedarf & Menge an Filtermedien ab. Ich habe auch ein 1-Kammer-Prizip, aber das rein nutzbare Volumen sind etwa 1200 Liter und habe Helix drin. Helix bietet eine sehr große Besiedlungsfläche auf kleinen Raum und ist in der Abbaurate sehr effektiv. Das Helix sollte dann bewegt und belüftet werden.

Zu deinem letzten Filterkeller-Plan noch ein Gedanke:

Warum willst Du vom C 50 nochmal in die den IBC gehen? Ist in meinen Augen eigentlich unnötig, da Du im C 50 genügend Platz hättest, dort entsprechende Filtermedien unterzubringen. Der IBC wäre eigentlich nur zusätzliche Filterfläche bzw. zusätzliches Volumen für Filtermedien. Wenn über den C 50 und den IBC gefiltert werden soll, würde ich jeden Behälter einzeln beliefern und hinter jedem Behälter eine eigenständige Rohrpumpe setzen, um über zwei Rückläufe das Wasser in den Teich zurückführen zu können.

Man bedenke auch immer, dass die Pumpen den Wasserstand nicht nur im Trommelfilter, sondern somit auch in den Biobehältern senkt. Entsprechend ist auf die Füllmenge der Filtermedien sowie die Höhe der Ausläufe zu achten.


----------



## Teich4You (18. Jan. 2017)

leontabea schrieb:


> würde deiner Meinung nach 1 IBC reichen


Ja meiner Meinung nach schon bei richtiger Befüllung und wenn du eine entsprechend hohe Umwälzung 1/Std. machst.



leontabea schrieb:


> -wie würdest du ihn bestücken?


Mit Helix. 17er oder 13er in weiß. 200-300 Liter.

Gegenfrage: Wie viele Fische, welche Größe planst du denn?



leontabea schrieb:


> -würden welche von Chemie- Firma bekommen ( nicht Trinkwasser tauglich laut Aussage des Chefs) bekommen
> -kann man die bedenkenlos nehmen ?


Ne blos nicht.
Zacky hat es ja schon gesagt, man weiß nicht was da drinnen war.
Ich habe auch einen 1.000l IBC über Kleinanzeigen abgegriffen.
Waren glaube ich 45,- oder 65,- EUR inkl. Anlieferung.
Bei mir war Natur-Kautschuk drin gewesen und der Behälter später wohl endgereinigt.
Ein Risiko ist immer dabei, ich war auch misstrauisch gewesen und habe natürlich noch mehrmals selber gereinigt.
Bislang alles gut.


----------



## leontabea (18. Jan. 2017)

ok danke beschaffe mir andere IBC
- stelle mir so ca. 10 Fische vor bei einen Teichvolumen von 25000 L.
du machst so gute Skizzen  würdest du für mich mal bitte Planen seitliche Ansicht, Draufsicht mit einen oder zwei IBC mit Verrohrung
UVC wo ?

hei Zacky
dachte zwecks Durchsatz von C 50 ( ca. 10000 L ) und nur einen Kreislauf !

merkt man das , das ich nicht der Profi bin


----------



## Zacky (18. Jan. 2017)

leontabea schrieb:


> dachte zwecks Durchsatz von C 50 ( ca. 10000 L ) und nur einen Kreislauf !



Nur einen Kreislauf über den C50 würde ich nicht machen, da der max. Durchsatz von 10tsd Liter/Stunde für drei Teichanbindungen (Bodenabläufe und Skimmer) zu wenig sind. So würde ich bei Bedarf über den C50 die 10tsd ziehen und über die parallel laufende Strecke mit IBC nochmal 15-20tsd zu ziehen.



leontabea schrieb:


> das ich nicht der Profi bin



Das sind wir hier auch nicht und die echten Profis hier im Forum melden sich öffentlich eh' kaum bzw. posten kaum einen Ratschlag.


----------



## Teich4You (18. Jan. 2017)

leontabea schrieb:


> du machst so gute Skizzen  würdest du für mich mal bitte Planen seitliche Ansicht, Draufsicht mit einen oder zwei IBC mit Verrohrung
> UVC wo ?





leontabea schrieb:


> merkt man das , das ich nicht der Profi bin



Dann wird es Zeit das du auch ein Profi wirst. 
Übung macht den Meister und jeder der einen Koiteich betreibt sollte auch selbst Verantwortung für den Betrieb und den Bau übernehmen.
Daher werde ich keine Skizzen anfertigen.


----------



## leontabea (20. Jan. 2017)

Guten Morgen
Habe versucht einen Plan zu erstellen.
werde jetzt zwei IBC Tanks nehmen mit je 3x 100° verbinden
in den ersten bewegte und in den zweiten ruhende Helix verwenden.
sollte somit funktionieren.
danke nochmal für die hilfreichen Kommentare.
LG Tabea


----------



## Teich4You (20. Jan. 2017)

Der Plan sieht doch schon mal gut aus.
Im anderen Forum wird übrigens auch nur mit Wasser gekocht. 

Ich möchte folgende Dinge erwähnen die ich noch berücksichtigen würde:
-Beim Trommelfilter darauf achten, dass er auch 3 Ausläufe hat, das sind im Normalfall bei 3 Zuläufen nur 2! Also auch mit 3 Ausläufen bestellen, sollte bei guten Herstellern nichts extras Kosten.
-Materialliste ersttellen was man braucht
-mindestens 10 DN110 Flansche werden benötigt wenn nur eine Pumpe am Ende laufen soll
-Bei den Zu-Abläufen der IBC darauf achten, dass die Pumpe genug Wasser ziehen kann, aber nach Möglichkeit keinen Schmodder vom Grund des IBC
-Eine UVC würde ich nur im Klarwasser, also nach allen Filterkomponen, einbauen. Allerdings sollte die UV-Strahlung nicht in Kontakt mit dem Helix kommen, weil es die Bakterien sonst abtötet. Also muss da eine Art Abrennung stattfinden. Die IBC müssen auch beide abgedeckt/verdunkelt werden. Es gibt sogar schwarze IBC die man manchmal findet, weil die Bakkis auch Sonnenlicht nicht so mögen.
-Du darfst das Spülwasser des Trommelfilter nicht vergessen. Auch das muss irgendwo aufgefangen und dann entsorgt werden. Ebenso würde ich eine Möglichkeit schaffen, die IBC am Boden ablassen zu können. Normalerweise haben diese unten einen eingebauten Auslass. Aber auch das Wasser muss dann irgendwo hin können.
-Der Trommelfilter muss zwangsweise mit seiner Spülrinne auf Wasserniveau eingebaut werden. Das heißt er muss auf einer Art Podest stehen das man noch bauen/besorgen muss
 

Das sind alles nur meine Gedanken zu so einem Filter. 
Sicher nicht abschließend und vollständig, da ich so einen Filter selber nie in Betrieb hatte.
Aber vielleicht hilft es ja erst mal weiter.


----------



## leontabea (23. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Profis 
habe am WE noch mal meine Filterkette überarbeitet und ich hoffe das es zu verwirklichen und auch funktioniert.
ok erwünscht ?


----------



## Teich4You (23. Jan. 2017)

Kann man sicher so machen.
Ich frage mich nur, ob man so filigran im IBC arbeiten kann.
Also die ganzen Trennwände usw.
Achso, die Platzierung der UVC finde ich aus dem Bauch heraus nicht so optimal.
Habe aber keinen Verbesserungsvorschlag.
Das ruhende Helix wird wohl nicht perfekt angeströmt werden bei der Konstellation.
Eine Belüftung würde ich auch noch unter das ruhende setzen.
Ich würde sogar das ruhende von oben nach unten durchströmen wollen mit zusätzlicher Belüftung.


----------



## rollikoi (23. Jan. 2017)

leontabea schrieb:


> Hallo Profis
> habe am WE noch mal meine Filterkette überarbeitet und ich hoffe das es zu verwirklichen und auch funktioniert.
> ok erwünscht ?Anhang anzeigen 177908



Hallo leontabea,

schau mal auf das Registrierungsdatum und in die Beiträge der User hier die du als "Profis" betitelst.

LG Bernd


----------



## Teich4You (23. Jan. 2017)

rollikoi schrieb:


> Hallo leontabea,
> 
> schau mal auf das Registrierungsdatum und in die Beiträge der User hier die du als "Profis" betitelst.
> 
> LG Bernd



Am Besten finde ich die Leute, die nichts zum Thema beitragen, außer Ihre Meinung über andere Leute.


----------



## rollikoi (23. Jan. 2017)

@Teich4You,

meine Stellungnahme sollte lediglich aussagen das man nicht alles einfach so glauben soll.
Es wurde kein Namen genannt. Deinen Namen brachtest du selbst ins Spiel.
Bellen da getretene Hunde !

LG Bernd


----------



## Teich4You (23. Jan. 2017)

rollikoi schrieb:


> @Teich4You,
> 
> meine Stellungnahme sollte lediglich aussagen das man nicht alles einfach so glauben soll.
> Es wurde kein Namen genannt. Deinen Namen brachtest du selbst ins Spiel.
> ...


Nachdem was hier einige Male abgelaufen ist, fällt es mir schwer was anderes zu denken.

Was alle Mitlesenden bedenken sollten ist, dass wir hier alle nur Hobbyisten sind.
Wenn es für alles die perfekte Anleitung geben sollte, dann bräuchten wir kaum das Forum, wo jeder die Chance hat sich mit kreativen Ideen einzubringen.
Somit kann jeder Teichbesitzer der Profi seines eigenen Teiches werden.
Das sollte das Ziel sein.

Und das einige mehr Engagement als andere zeigen wird leider all zu oft mit Sprüchen wie deinem deklassiert.
Was wirklich hinter dem ein oder anderen User steht scheint da manche nicht zu interessieren.

Aber ich hab nichts gegen dich und hoffe das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit.


----------



## rollikoi (23. Jan. 2017)

@Teich4You,

wie gesagt ich wollte hier niemanden wie du schreibst deklassieren.
Ich wollte nur aufzeigen das wir alle mal Fehler machen können, keine Profis sind. Und nein, natürlich habe ich nichts gegen dich, wir kennen uns ja nicht.
So nun beende ich die Diskussion sonst wird's zu offtopic hier.

LG Bernd


----------

